

Ask HN: UX Books / Wait for revised/updated or buy now? - ifyoumakeit

As a developer&#x2F;designer, I&#x27;m trying to get a better understanding of UX design. To get started I wanted to dive into some books like &quot;Don&#x27;t Make Me Think&quot; by Steve Krug and &quot;The Design of Everyday Things&quot; by Don Norman.<p>When I checked on Amazon, I noticed that both of these books have a revised&#x2F;updated versions coming out within the next two months. Does it make sense to wait and look towards other authorities on the subject? or are the the &quot;current&quot; editions worth jumping on right away?<p>Thanks for any help on the matter. I know there are a ton of books on the subject, but my searches keep leading me back to these two authors. If anyone has other authors&#x2F;books&#x2F;blogs that they can recommend that would be amazingly helpful too.
======
fmilne
In the forward of my copy of Design of Everyday Things, the author points out
that he could have used computers and mobile devices as but the examples he
provides gave me a much deeper understanding of design. That being said, i
still plan on buying the new edition because of the new chapters, brand new
examples and ideas on implementation that may be more helpful to a dev-signer
like yourself.

Other useful resources

[http://robertlenne.com/requiredreading/](http://robertlenne.com/requiredreading/)

Universal Design Princples [http://www.amazon.ca/Universal-Principles-Design-
William-Lid...](http://www.amazon.ca/Universal-Principles-Design-William-
Lidwell/dp/1592530079)

Inspired: How to Create Products Customers Love (great for teams)
[http://www.amazon.ca/Inspired-Create-Products-Customers-
Love...](http://www.amazon.ca/Inspired-Create-Products-Customers-
Love/dp/0981690408)

